

Prosperity contributes to societal isolation - sendos
http://andrewoneverything.com/prosperity-contributes-to-societal-isolation

======
Loky
This is an interesting thought, and to a large extent, I would agree with the
author. I don't have a roommate because I can afford to not have one. However,
I can also argue that prosperity may also help people in finding social
connections. For instance, it's easier to hang out with friends for dinner or
drinks more often. Also, one can afford to join hobby classes to meet people
with similar interests.

